# Forum About Russia Politics  Putin

## DDT

OK. Here is your chance to say what you think about President Putin. It seems to me that a lot of western press  is saying that Putin is leading Russians back to the days of the Soviets.  
I never believe anything that the press says, so I am asking you to give your opinions about Putin and his government.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Puitin is not the best but he is OK.

----------


## Rtyom

Putin does the best he can under the circumstances.

----------


## charlestonian

Putin wants total control of Russian people

----------


## Ramil

Putin is ok.

----------


## Lampada

> Putin is ok.

 Может быть, но меня смешит, как он указания выдаёт:  высокомерным тоном последней инстанции, возражений не допускается.  В новостях выглядит как маленький божок.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Putin is ok.   Может быть, но меня смешит, как он указания выдаёт:  высокомерным тоном последней инстанции, возражений не допускается.  В новостях выглядит как маленький божок.

 Да я его, в принципе, вообще не вижу (одно из преимуществ не смотрения телевизора). Путин не допустил ухудшения ситуации. Сейчас, спустя 7 лет, как он стал президентом, в России стало жить лучше. Бардака стало чуть меньше, у людей стала водиться какая-никакая денюжка. Либерасты кричат про права человека, про авторитаризм, про ущемления демократии... Если честно - мне на это всё положить. Мои права нигде ни в чём не ущемляются, у знакомых, друзей, родственников - тоже. То, что дармоедам журналистам становится нечего жрать - так мне оно фиолетово. По мне журналист - хуже милиционера. У Путина действительно высокое одобрение со стороны населения. Другое дело, если вдруг что-то случится и он останется на третий срок, к этому я отнесусь крайне негативно. Задолбало блин, когда при твоей жизни, конституция страны меняется несколько раз.

----------


## charlestonian

> OK. *Here is your chance to say what you think about President Putin*. It seems to me that a lot of western press  is saying that Putin is leading Russians back to the days of the Soviets.  
> I never believe anything that the press says, so I am asking you to give your opinions about Putin and his government.

 Just remember, Putin is watching you  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> OK. Here is your chance to say what you think about President Putin. It seems to me that a lot of western press  is saying that Putin is leading Russians back to the days of the Soviets.  
> I never believe anything that the press says, so I am asking you to give your opinions about Putin and his government.

 I don't think anybody is saying he is bringing Russia back to the Soviet Union, but definitely that Russia has become a lot more authoritative under him. Putin is doing the best he can, I just don't understand why he has become so anti-American all of the sudden...

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by DDT  OK. Here is your chance to say what you think about President Putin. It seems to me that a lot of western press  is saying that Putin is leading Russians back to the days of the Soviets.  
> I never believe anything that the press says, so I am asking you to give your opinions about Putin and his government.   I don't think anybody is saying he is bringing Russia back to the Soviet Union, but definitely that Russia has become a lot more authoritative under him. Putin is doing the best he can, I just don't understand why he has become so anti-American all of the sudden...

 Наверное, смотрит, как американцы почтительно относятся к нахальной Северной Корее, осторожно обращаются с наглым Ираном, и себе того же захотелось.  Примитивно, как грабли.   ::

----------


## pisces

> Да я его, в принципе, вообще не вижу (одно из преимуществ не смотрения телевизора). Путин не допустил ухудшения ситуации. Сейчас, спустя 7 лет, как он стал президентом, в России стало жить лучше. Бардака стало чуть меньше, у людей стала водиться какая-никакая денюжка. Либерасты кричат про права человека, про авторитаризм, про ущемления демократии... Если честно - мне на это всё положить. Мои права нигде ни в чём не ущемляются, у знакомых, друзей, родственников - тоже. То, что дармоедам журналистам становится нечего жрать - так мне оно фиолетово. По мне журналист - хуже милиционера. У Путина действительно высокое одобрение со стороны населения. Другое дело, если вдруг что-то случится и он останется на третий срок, к этому я отнесусь крайне негативно. Задолбало блин, когда при твоей жизни, конституция страны меняется несколько раз.

 +1.
Какое дело порядочным гражданам до того, что непорядочные якобы подвергаются притеснениям?

----------


## pisces

> Может быть, но меня смешит, как он указания выдаёт:  высокомерным тоном последней инстанции, возражений не допускается.  В новостях выглядит как маленький божок.

 Он и есть последняя инстанция исполнительной власти. Возражения могут быть только на этапе формирования решений, но не на этапе их исполнения.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie        Originally Posted by DDT  OK. Here is your chance to say what you think about President Putin. It seems to me that a lot of western press  is saying that Putin is leading Russians back to the days of the Soviets.  
> I never believe anything that the press says, so I am asking you to give your opinions about Putin and his government.   I don't think anybody is saying he is bringing Russia back to the Soviet Union, but definitely that Russia has become a lot more authoritative under him. Putin is doing the best he can, I just don't understand why he has become so anti-American all of the sudden...   Наверное, смотрит, как американцы почтительно относятся к нахальной Северной Корее, осторожно обращаются с наглым Ираном, и себе того же захотелось.  Примитивно, как грабли.

 Не понимаю иронии.

----------


## Орчун

Putin is doing well considering circumstances.

----------


## ReDSanchous

I agree with those who said that Putin is ok considering the circumstances he's had to work in since he became president in 2000. In my opinion, one of the many positive things that have happened under Putin so far is that  there's now less criminalization than there was under Eltzin. Maybe, it's not only Putin's merit but anyway, it's happened in his presidency. As a student, I can also see the following advantage.   Now I have lots of  job opportunities in so many companies. I mean that today's Russian economy is surely much stronger than that of Eltsin's times, which means that companies are given really good chances to develop. I think that Putin has done enough to raise the country's economy.

----------


## Ramil

It's not just Putin. Putin was lucky he came to power in the time when oil prices rocketed up. Russia could settle the most of its debts because of that. The economy would be relly fine, Russia is the richest country in the world...potentially. But wealth comes when government stops stealing it. I can really see those money. At Yeltsin's times I saw only corruption and thieves. Now I see money put in business. Ordinary folk don't see it now, because their lives didn't change much, but these processes just need a momentim to gather. Another 10-15 years of stability and Russia will once again become a superpower. 
Once it happen it would be appropriate to talk about human rights and other bullшit. Particularly in view that human rights are not being so restrained in Russia as they speak in the West.

----------


## JKDMan

Putin is a closet communist. Look at how he is consolidating power back into the hands of the state.

----------


## Alexander

> Putin is doing the best he can, I just don't understand why he has become so anti-American all of the sudden...

 This article might help you to understand: http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/234610.html

----------


## Rtyom

> Putin is a closet communist. Look at how he is consolidating power back into the hands of the state.

 Are you serious? Just judging from what you know?..

----------


## JKDMan

> Originally Posted by JKDMan  Putin is a closet communist. Look at how he is consolidating power back into the hands of the state.   Are you serious? Just judging from what you know?..

 I am judging from the obvious facts.  
How much of the oil revenue is in the hands of state controlled entities as opposed to corporate enterprises?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by JKDMan  Putin is a closet communist. Look at how he is consolidating power back into the hands of the state.   Are you serious? Just judging from what you know?..   I am judging from the obvious facts.  
> How much of the oil revenue is in the hands of state controlled entities as opposed to corporate enterprises?

 It doesn't make Putin a closet communist. Duh! You should find more obvious facts.

----------


## JKDMan

> Originally Posted by JKDMan        Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by JKDMan  Putin is a closet communist. Look at how he is consolidating power back into the hands of the state.   Are you serious? Just judging from what you know?..   I am judging from the obvious facts.  
> How much of the oil revenue is in the hands of state controlled entities as opposed to corporate enterprises?   It doesn't make Putin a closet communist. Duh! You should find more obvious facts.

 Uhhh...yes it does. And that is a fact that could not be more obvious.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Man!  ::  Communism isn't just getting everything under state control. If you just fear/hate communism, it's your problem. Oil under control speaks only about good control skills and nothing more.

----------


## Ramil

Folks, lets speak about things we DO know well. If you're speaking about communism - don't invent things out of the air - read the definitions at least:  Google 'define: communism'

----------


## BappaBa

> Putin wants *total control* of Russian people

 Кто знает, если б не он, вполне мог бы получиться *total Control+Alt+Delete*...

----------


## ReDSanchous

> It's not just Putin. Putin was lucky he came to power in the time when oil prices rocketed up. Russia could settle the most of its debts because of that. The economy would be relly fine, Russia is the richest country in the world...potentially. But wealth comes when government stops stealing it. I can really see those money. At Yeltsin's times I saw only corruption and thieves. Now I see money put in business. Ordinary folk don't see it now, because their lives didn't change much, but these processes just need a momentim to gather. Another 10-15 years of stability and Russia will once again become a superpower. 
> Once it happen it would be appropriate to talk about human rights and other bullшit. Particularly in view that human rights are not being so restrained in Russia as they speak in the West.

 I see that Putin is not the only reason for Russia's ongoing economic development. There were (and are) a lot of factors which provide Putin with the necessary tools for running the economy and improving it significantly. But Putin is not to blame either that he came to power at a time like that. He was very lucky indeed but then again not everyone could have dealt with the situation in the country in 2000 in the same way as Putin did and I think that Putin has done reasonably well. Could be much better but perfect is hard to achieve as we know. 
I entirely agree with you that we don't get any money drawn from the vast oil and gas exports. Yet I hope that some of this money goes to the development of Russia.  Maybe, not straight into our pockets but at least to something that might appear more essential at the moment.

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Putin is ok.   Может быть, но меня смешит, как он указания выдаёт:  высокомерным тоном последней инстанции, возражений не допускается.  В новостях выглядит как маленький божок.

 А меня его интонации ни разу не покоробили. По-моему, он наоборот, скромен и интеллигентен. Настоящий питерец.  :: 
Кстати, Вы какие новости смотрите ?

----------


## Ramil

> ...скромен и интеллигентен. Настоящий питерец.

 "...будем мочить в сортире." (с) В.В. Путин  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by Юрка  ...скромен и интеллигентен. Настоящий питерец.    "...будем мочить в сортире." (с) В.В. Путин

 Скромный и интеллигентный - не значит сопляк и размазня.

----------


## Оля

> А меня его интонации ни разу не покоробили.

 +1

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Юрка  ...скромен и интеллигентен. Настоящий питерец.    "...будем мочить в сортире." (с) В.В. Путин

 Имхо это спичрайтеры ему сочинили. Хотя он тогда ещё даже президентом не был, может и сам сформулировал.  ::  А может, будучи премьер-министром в то время, ВВП всё ещё ощущал недавнее пребывание в этой должности Черномырдина, известного поборника изящной словесности.   ::

----------


## Юрка

У меня вопрос к тем, кто выбирает второй вариант. Если Путин не best из тех, кого Вы знаете, то кто же по Вашему мнению из наших бывших первых лиц the best ?
Или Вы сравниваете с неким идеалом ?

----------


## Ramil

> У меня вопрос к тем, кто выбирает второй вариант. Если Путин не best из тех, кого Вы знаете, то кто же по Вашему мнению из наших бывших первых лиц best ?
> Или Вы сравниваете с неким идеалом ?

 Во-первых, сравнивать действительно надо не с теми кто есть, а с неким "идеальным президентом".
Во-вторых, говорить, что он "да бест" всё-таки нельзя, потому что и у него есть огрехи, ошибки и просчёты.
В-третьих, если перехвалить - то можно сглазить.
В-четвёртых, лучшее - враг хорошего.
И в-пятых, итоги будем подводить после марта 2008 года.

----------


## Юрка

> Во-первых, сравнивать действительно надо не с теми кто есть, а с неким "идеальным президентом".

 А какой смыл сравнивать с идеалом ? "Контрпродуктивно", как любит говаривать ВВП. Идеал выигрывает всегда, по определению. 
Вопрос к автору темы: сравнивать надо с нашими бывшими вождями ?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Во-первых, сравнивать действительно надо не с теми кто есть, а с неким "идеальным президентом".   А какой смыл сравнивать с идеалом ? "Контрпродуктивно", как любит говаривать ВВП. Идеал выигрывает всегда, по определению.

 Да, но слово best - превосходная форма от good.  
Puitn is the best president so far. 
(У нас было всего 3 президента, включая Горбачёва. В строгой формулировке - да, Путин лучше двоих предыдущих).
Если сравнивать с другими политиками - считаю, что если поискать, то можно откопать и получше Путина.
Если брать best вообще по миру - то нет, далеко не лучший. 
Потом, ну не может один человек единолично управлять страной. И цари не могли, и Сталин не мог. Короля делает свита. Поэтому и оценивать надо свиту. Путинская, кстати, в этом вопросе, может и чуть лучше Ельцинской, но не далеко от них ушла.
Путин - просто лидер, фигура. Речи ему пишут. В каких-либо важных решениях он консультируется с другими людьми, что-то ему диктуют, что-то ему подсовывают подписать второпях, и т. д. Если кто-нибудь когда-нибудь ходил с какой-либо бумажкой на подпись к большому начальнику, думаю, эта схема ему известна. Так что думать, что Путин многое в нашей стране решает или определяет - большое заблуждение. Власть просто выполняет социальный заказ населения, сформировавшийся в 90-е годы. Имидж Путина подгоняли под параметры этого заказа.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Вот именно. Сравнивать нужно с возможными кандидатами или другими президентами (России или других стран). Кого из них вы хотели бы видеть в роли президента России? 
Я лично считаю, что лучше варианта, чем Путин, у России не было, да и сейчас нет.

----------


## Basil77

Я выбрал второй вариант. У меня очень много претензий к Путину, в частности к его кадровой политике, но на фоне предыдущих руководителей государства он выглядит неплохо.

----------


## Ramil

> Я лично считаю, что лучше варианта, чем Путин, у России не было, да и сейчас нет.

 А ты что, всех знаешь, что так говоришь? Знала ли ты про Путина в январе 1999 года? Пропиарить можно кого угодно. Большого ума не надо. И говорить, что лучше варианта нет, сродни утверждению "Пастернака не читал, но осуждаю".

----------


## Юрка

> У меня очень много претензий к Путину, в частности к его кадровой политике...

 Т. е. не снимает Зурабова ? Просто он не популист.

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77  У меня очень много претензий к Путину, в частности к его кадровой политике...   Т. е. не снимает Зурабова ? Просто он не популист.

 Если б дело только в Зурабове было. Взять Кудрина с Грефом или нового министра обороны. А про Иванова я уж вообще молчу. Настоящий лидер в первую очередь должен уметь подобрать себе окружение из единомышленников, которые будут работать единой слаженной командой. У Путина, к сожалению, это не получилось.   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Взять Кудрина с Грефом или нового министра обороны. А про Иванова я уж вообще молчу...

 Все они плохие ? Не являясь особой, приближённой к императору, не могу оценить их профессиональные качества. Но классовой ненависти они у меня не вызывают. А Иванов вообще может стать фаворитом на выборах. Правда иногда он слишком эмоционален.

----------


## pisces

Closet communist - это туалетный коммунист что ли?  ::

----------


## Оля

А мне одной кажется, что эта тема должна быть в разделе "Politics"?..

----------


## Ramil

> Closet communist - это туалетный коммунист что ли?

  ::  
closet - это шкаф  :: 
Water closet - дословно: водный шкаф (будка) или WC  Multitran

----------


## Юрка

> А мне одной кажется, что эта тема должна быть в разделе "Politics"?..

 Ты права. Зато здесь больше народа для голосования.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Я лично считаю, что лучше варианта, чем Путин, у России не было, да и сейчас нет.   А ты что, всех знаешь, что так говоришь? Знала ли ты про Путина в январе 1999 года? Пропиарить можно кого угодно. Большого ума не надо. И говорить, что лучше варианта нет, сродни утверждению "Пастернака не читал, но осуждаю".

 Лучший из тех политиков, которых я знаю. А если есть варианты лучше, называй. Президенты из воздуха не берутся, возможный кандидат - один из нынешникх политиков.  *EDIT:* Я тут убрала последнюю строчку. Эмоции, эмоции, господа.   ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Вот именно. Сравнивать нужно с возможными кандидатами или другими президентами (России или других стран). *Кого из них вы хотели бы видеть в роли президента России?* 
> Я лично считаю, что лучше варианта, чем Путин, у России не было, да и сейчас нет.

 George W. Bush for President of Russia y'all  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by pisces  Closet communist - это туалетный коммунист что ли?     
> closet - это шкаф 
> Water closet - дословно: водный шкаф (будка) или WC  Multitran

 Closet — это ещё и прилагательное «тайный».

----------


## Ramil

> Closet — это ещё и прилагательное «тайный».

 Шкафный... т.е. "спрятан в шкафу" - тайный, скрытый, спрятанный (в шкаф). 
Одинаковое написание - не случайно.  
Skeletons in the closet - тоже идиома английская.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Closet — это ещё и прилагательное «тайный».   Шкафный... т.е. "спрятан в шкафу" - тайный, скрытый, спрятанный (в шкаф). 
> Одинаковое написание - не случайно.  
> Skeletons in the closet - тоже идиома английская.

 Какой ты умный... Can I have your autograph?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Closet — это ещё и прилагательное «тайный».   Шкафный... т.е. "спрятан в шкафу" - тайный, скрытый, спрятанный (в шкаф). 
> Одинаковое написание - не случайно.  
> Skeletons in the closet - тоже идиома английская.   Какой ты умный... Can I have your autograph?

 Sure,

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Closet — это ещё и прилагательное «тайный».   Шкафный... т.е. "спрятан в шкафу" - тайный, скрытый, спрятанный (в шкаф). 
> Одинаковое написание - не случайно.  
> Skeletons in the closet - тоже идиома английская.   Какой ты умный... Can I have your autograph?   Sure,

 Wow! I am going to frame it, and treasure forever!!!

----------


## Ramil

Do that, dear.

----------


## charlestonian

> Do that, dear.

 Whoa!!! Dear??? I am not a queer you know...

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Do that, dear.   Whoa!!! Dear??? I am not a queer you know...

 How do you suppose I could have known that?  ::  By the way, why do you bring queers in the discussion? Do you want to talk about this?

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by Ramil  Do that, dear.   Whoa!!! Dear??? I am not a queer you know...   How do you suppose I could have known that?  By the way, why do you bring queers in the discussion? Do you want to talk about this?

 Queers would say "dear" to a man, that's why.

----------


## Rtyom

Supposing that Ramil isn't a native speaker, you can't just say that he is a queer, DEAR. LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.  ::

----------


## Ramil

I did it on purpose. To mock charlestonian  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> I did it on purpose. To mock charlestonian

 No skin off my back dude.

----------


## scotcher

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by Ramil  Do that, dear.   Whoa!!! Dear??? I am not a queer you know...   How do you suppose I could have known that?  By the way, why do you bring queers in the discussion? Do you want to talk about this?   Queers would say "dear" to a man, that's why.

 It's also possible for heterosexual men to use "dear" in a patronising manner, questioning the masculinity of the listener rather than establishing the sexuality of the speaker. 
So, do you think Ramil was patronising you, or flirting with you?

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by Ramil  Do that, dear.   Whoa!!! Dear??? I am not a queer you know...   How do you suppose I could have known that?  By the way, why do you bring queers in the discussion? Do you want to talk about this?   Queers would say "dear" to a man, that's why.   It's also possible for heterosexual men to use "dear" in a *patronising* manner, questioning the masculinity of the listener rather than establishing the sexuality of the speaker. 
> So, do you think Ramil was *patronising* you, or flirting with you?

 I don't know, you tell me... And, what's up with "s" in "patronizing?"

----------


## scotcher

> I don't know, you tell me...

 No idea, but I do wonder if the original conclusion you jumped to might have been a little bit Freudian.   

> And, what's up with "s" in "patronizing?"

 I write in English, not American.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  
> I don't know, you tell me...   No idea, but I do wonder if the original conclusion you jumped to might have been a little bit Freudian.

 Well do you like when some man calls you "Dear?"

----------


## scotcher

> Originally Posted by scotcher        Originally Posted by charlestonian  
> I don't know, you tell me...   No idea, but I do wonder if the original conclusion you jumped to might have been a little bit Freudian. 
> Well do you like when some man calls you "Dear?"

 It wouldn't bother me in the slightest. 
But then, _I_ am comfortable with my sexuality.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by scotcher        Originally Posted by charlestonian  
> I don't know, you tell me...   No idea, but I do wonder if the original conclusion you jumped to might have been a little bit Freudian. 
> Well do you like when some man calls you "Dear?"   It wouldn't bother me in the slightest. 
> But then, _I_ am comfortable with my sexuality.

 Yeah sure... Come to the US South, and start calling men "Dear" and see what happens to you  ::

----------


## Ramil

You know, I am absolutely fascinated with the way this conversation has turned out.  ::

----------


## scotcher

> Originally Posted by scotcher        Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by scotcher        Originally Posted by charlestonian  
> I don't know, you tell me...   No idea, but I do wonder if the original conclusion you jumped to might have been a little bit Freudian. 
> Well do you like when some man calls you "Dear?"   It wouldn't bother me in the slightest. 
> But then, _I_ am comfortable with my sexuality.   Yeah sure... Come to the US South, and start calling men "Dear" and see what happens to you

 Are there lots of repressed homosexuals and/ or paranoid homophobes in the US South then? 
In any event, I didn't say that _I_ ever called other men "dear", I said that it wouldn't worry me if another man was to call me "dear".  
Unless I was in prison. It might worry me a bit then  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Are there lots of repressed homosexuals and/ or paranoid homophobes in the US South then?

 It appears so  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by scotcher  Are there lots of repressed homosexuals and/ or paranoid homophobes in the US South then?   It appears so

 Nope. But we do have *real* men down yonder, and not some pantyhose sissies.

----------


## scotcher

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by scotcher  Are there lots of repressed homosexuals and/ or paranoid homophobes in the US South then?   It appears so    Nope. But we do have *real* men down yonder, and not some pantyhose sissies.

 Real men who get all flustered at the slightest hint of a reference to homosexuality, even when obviously meant ironically? 
That sort of real men?

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by scotcher  Are there lots of repressed homosexuals and/ or paranoid homophobes in the US South then?   It appears so    Nope. But we do have *real* men down yonder, and not some pantyhose sissies.   Real men who get all flustered at the slightest hint of a reference to homosexuality, even when obviously meant ironically? 
> That sort of real men?

 Real men who can re-arrange somebody's face for this kind of joke  ::

----------


## scotcher

> Originally Posted by scotcher        Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by scotcher  Are there lots of repressed homosexuals and/ or paranoid homophobes in the US South then?   It appears so    Nope. But we do have *real* men down yonder, and not some pantyhose sissies.   Real men who get all flustered at the slightest hint of a reference to homosexuality, even when obviously meant ironically? 
> That sort of real men?   Real men who can re-arrange somebody's face for this kind of joke

 
That's what I am asking you. What makes them real men, in your opinion? 
Is it the _ability_ to rearrange someone's face? 
I mean, there are men everywhere who "can" rearrange somebody's face for whatever reason. There are men here who will re-arrange your face for insulting their football team. 
Are they "real men"? 
And if you didn't mean that, did you mean that they are real men because they somehow feel _obliged_ to react violently to an implicitly gay comment? 
How does that make someone a real man? 
I'd be faster to assume that they were a deeply insecure individual, and either culturaly or personally oppressed in some way.

----------


## charlestonian

[quote=scotcher] 

> Originally Posted by scotcher        Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by "scotcher":pag19fiq  Are there lots of repressed homosexuals and/ or paranoid homophobes in the US South then?   It appears so    Nope. But we do have *real* men down yonder, and not some pantyhose sissies.   Real men who get all flustered at the slightest hint of a reference to homosexuality, even when obviously meant ironically? 
> That sort of real men?   Real men who can re-arrange somebody's face for this kind of joke

 
That's what I am asking you. What makes them real men, in your opinion? 
Is it the _ability_ to rearrange someone's face? 
I mean, there are men everywhere who "can" rearrange somebody's face for whatever reason. There are men here who will re-arrange your face for insulting their football team. 
Are they "real men"? 
And if you didn't mean that, did you mean that they are real men because they somehow feel _obliged_ to react violently to an implicitly gay comment? 
How does that make someone a real man? 
I'd be faster to assume that they were a deeply insecure individual, and either culturally or personally oppressed in some way.[/quote :: ag19fiq] 
If you still don't know what a "real man" is, it's too late for you  :: . Stick with discussion about Putin.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by scotcher  How does that make someone a real man? 
> I'd be faster to assume that they were a deeply insecure individual, and either culturally or personally oppressed in some way.   If you still don't know what a "real man" is, it's too late for you . Stick with discussion about Putin.

 Наверное, мне нужно вмешаться в этом оф-топик.
 По-моему, ты так и не ответил на вопрос scotcherа "Как *ты* понимаешь, что делает  мужчину "настоящим"?"  Уметь "расквасить морду" и это по-твоему всё, что нужно?

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by scotcher  How does that make someone a real man? 
> I'd be faster to assume that they were a deeply insecure individual, and either culturally or personally oppressed in some way.   If you still don't know what a "real man" is, it's too late for you . Stick with discussion about Putin.   Наверное, мне нужно вмешаться в этом оф-топик.
>  По-моему, ты так и не ответил на вопрос scotcherа "Как *ты* понимаешь, что делает  мужчину "настоящим"?"  Уметь "расквасить морду" и это по-твоему всё, что нужно?

 Nope. He is someone who knows right from wrong, and who is willing to fight for his beliefs. He is not a sissy.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  ... По-моему, ты так и не ответил на вопрос scotcherа "Как *ты* понимаешь, что делает  мужчину "настоящим"?"  Уметь "расквасить морду" и это по-твоему всё, что нужно?   Nope. He is someone who knows right from wrong, and who is willing to fight for his beliefs. He is not a sissy.

 Now you're talking!   ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by Lampada  ... По-моему, ты так и не ответил на вопрос scotcherа "Как *ты* понимаешь, что делает  мужчину "настоящим"?"  Уметь "расквасить морду" и это по-твоему всё, что нужно?   Nope. He is someone who knows right from wrong, and who is willing to fight for his beliefs. He is not a sissy.   Now you're talking!

 I'll tell you more: I hate those blacks who rob and kill innocent people; who pimp white girls, and cut them to pieces when they disobey their orders; all those gangs; drive-by shootings; their stupid rap; and just simply dumb look on their ugly faces! Here...

----------


## JKDMan

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by Lampada  ... По-моему, ты так и не ответил на вопрос scotcherа "Как *ты* понимаешь, что делает  мужчину "настоящим"?"  Уметь "расквасить морду" и это по-твоему всё, что нужно?   Nope. He is someone who knows right from wrong, and who is willing to fight for his beliefs. He is not a sissy.   Now you're talking!     I'll tell you more: I hate those blacks who rob and kill innocent people; who pimp white girls, and cut them to pieces when they disobey their orders; all those gangs; drive-by shootings; their stupid rap; and just simply dumb look on their ugly faces! Here...

   ::   Somebody needs a hug.

----------


## Ramil

Or maybe even a kiss  ::

----------


## Basil77

> I'll tell you more: I hate those blacks who rob and kill innocent people; who pimp white girls, and cut them to pieces when they disobey their orders; all those gangs; drive-by shootings; their stupid rap; and just simply dumb look on their ugly faces! Here...

 JKDman, you was wondering when will Russia join the 21st century in this topic, wasn't you?   http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=13142 
Did you ever see on this forum a post like this written by a person who lives in Russia?   ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  I'll tell you more: I hate those blacks who rob and kill innocent people; who pimp white girls, and cut them to pieces when they disobey their orders; all those gangs; drive-by shootings; their stupid rap; and just simply dumb look on their ugly faces! Here...   JKDman, you was wondering when will Russia join the 21st century in this topic, wasn't you?   http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=13142 
> Did you ever see on this forum a post like this written by a person who lives in Russia?

 I like your signature. You are right about that: 
В России две беды - дураки и дороги. И если одну из них можно устранить с помощью дорожного катка, то вот со второй - дорогами, к сожалению, всё не так просто...  ::

----------


## Basil77

> I like your signature. You are right about that:
> В России две беды - дураки и дороги. И если одну из них можно устранить с помощью дорожного катка, то вот со второй - дорогами, к сожалению, всё не так просто...

 Yes, I like it too. And especially I'm pleased by the fact that the first problem, except the solution written above, has another one. Actually it partially solves by itself - many persons who cause the problem emigrate to US.   ::  
P.S I didn't mean our dear Lampada of course.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  I like your signature. You are right about that:
> В России две беды - дураки и дороги. И если одну из них можно устранить с помощью дорожного катка, то вот со второй - дорогами, к сожалению, всё не так просто...    Yes, I like it too. And especially I'm pleased by the fact that the first problem, except the solution written above, has another one. Actually it partially solves by itself - many persons who cause the problem emigrate to US.   
> P.S I didn't mean our dear Lampada of course.

 Yeah, right: smart people leave Russia, and dumb a-holes stay  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

Put your mind at rest, nobody is smarter than you, charlestonian.

----------


## charlestonian

> Put your mind at rest, nobody is smarter than you, charlestonian.

 I knew that... I am glad you figured that out  ::  
Ну вот, опять я выручил страну!  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Ну вот, опять я выручил страну!

 Вот тут ты прав.  ::  Своим отъездом ты оказал нам неоценимую услугу  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  Ну вот, опять я выручил страну!    Вот тут ты прав.  Своим отъездом ты оказал нам неоценимую услугу

 Oh c'mon now! You are just freaking envious, that's all  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Oh c'mon now! You are just freaking envious, that's all

 You're pressing your luck.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  Oh c'mon now! You are just freaking envious, that's all    You're pressing your luck.

 Yeah right... it's OK for them to talk some sh!t about me but I am not allowed to reply... something is wrong here...

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by charlestonian  Oh c'mon now! You are just freaking envious, that's all    You're pressing your luck.   Yeah right... it's OK for them to talk some sh!t about me but I am not allowed to reply... something is wrong here...

 Try using better language choices.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by charlestonian  Oh c'mon now! You are just freaking envious, that's all    You're pressing your luck.   Yeah right... it's OK for them to talk some sh!t about me but I am not allowed to reply... something is wrong here...   Try using *better language* choices.

 OK... My next post will be in Japanese  ::

----------


## scotcher

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  Oh c'mon now! You are just freaking envious, that's all    You're pressing your luck.

 "You're _pushing_ your luck."

----------

